

Gijit: It's like Rapportive for Google Calendar - adraper
http://gijit.co

======
radicade
Feature request: Would it be possible to make it an option to "minimize" or
adjust the width of the sidebar to the right? Works great when google calendar
is full screened on my 1920x1080 monitor, but screen real estate can quickly
get cramped on anything smaller.

Otherwise, a great start -- I absolutely love that a little map shows up for
the next appointment, wanted this for years.

~~~
adraper
Thanks—that's a great idea and one that should be fairly simple for us to
implement quickly

------
jph
Gijit just messed with every calendar event of mine, and spammed itself to my
colleagues. :(

~~~
adraper
We don't ever actually touch any of your calendar events except to display
them in the extension. The 'spam' bit only occurs if you create a new event
and invite people - really sorry about that, you can turn that off in the
settings, we'll very likely turn that off by default in the next release.

Feel free to email us any feedback, our goal's to make this as awesome as
possible, not to screw with your calendar!

~~~
jph
Your app is doing something worse than you think-- after I uninstall it, every
one of my calendar events still has the Gijit signature line in the
description area.

My UX suggestion is tread carefully when you're within someone's pre-existing
content, doubly-carefully when it's email, calendaring, and docs that may
involve their colleagues and clients.

I'm on Chrome + Ubuntu 12 in case that's useful for your debugging.

------
captaincrunch
This is great.. been looking for something like this for quite some time now.
It is suggesting locations for meetings between myself and the person I am
meeting with... its dead on-- does it use GEO-IP?

~~~
adraper
Not entirely, we do a bit of natural language checking for partial addresses
in the location field of your meetings and make some assumptions, but the
better the location the easier for us to geo-code :)

~~~
captaincrunch
Well that is very cool. I'm meeting my co-founder today at a small cafe we saw
a few times, but never tried it out - thanks, I've just rescheduled a few
meetings now! (for the suggestions!) :D

~~~
adraper
Awesome—let us know what else you'd like to see, would love your feedback!

------
hajrice
Here's the main problem: People dont live in their Google Calendar.

Your main value prop is: Know what you have to do in the next 48-hours. But
the problem is, I have to go open up my calendar to see that with your
app...why even install then, when GCal can tell me what I have up in the next
48h.

The key would be for it to run in where I spend most of my day -- my inbox,
not my calendar.

~~~
adraper
We do provide additional information not in your calendar, but I totally see
your point, and we're working on this — in fact addressing this challenge is a
key part of what we'll be tackling in our next updates to the extension.

~~~
NeilRShah
That makes a lot of sense. In fact - if you had a parallel extension running
in gmail (like rapportive) - you could see the same information in both places
AND see when you're meeting your email contacts next.

Don't know if it has wide appeal, but I would love that.

------
esmentor
This is amazing! Everyone is doing stuff the inbox (xobni), glad to see things
for the calendar. Maybe you shd name yourselves radnelac?

~~~
adraper
LOL, oddly that never even made the list of possible names, but I like it! :)

~~~
captaincrunch
Ever think about emosewa?

------
NeilRShah
I've been looking for this for a while! Great work!

------
granify
Very cool, definitely something I can use

------
karlclement
This is great!

------
hubrix
pretty nifty start

------
DavidAbrams
Whatever "Rapportive" is.

Time to start using descriptive terms in headlines, not obscure names.

------
tubbo
is there a Gijit for iCal? :)

~~~
adraper
Sadly not yet, but you can bet we'll be expanding this fast and furiously, so
may be soon :)

